# 3 point hitch for my Roper GT180BR



## MrCreosote (May 16, 2009)

I just bought a 3-point hitch from a lawn mower junk yard and while it fits my angled rear plate, my gas tank is completely wrong and interferes with the the 2 rotating tabs and the hand control.

Other pictures of tractors show that they just had a simply "C" shaped metal support for the seat and actual fenders.

Not a plastic deck w/gas tank upon which the seat hinges at the front.

I got the plough too and was hoping this wasn't going to be a big job.
_________________

My quandry is that if I translate the mounting rearward, the front link pins will also have to be moved - or longer arms made. Maybe.

If I rotate the mounting about the bottom, I will clear the tank but that will be like starting with a lot lower setting for the plough.

I wonder if there was a hitch that properly fit my Roper? Obviously I would love to trade with someone who needed my hitch.

Thanks
Tom

EDIT: I was thinking that maybe I could lower the plate and rebend the hand control bar. Hate to booger up a vintage piece but this one has had a little modding done to it anyway. It almost looks like they cut a notch out of the top to clear a gas tank filler tube (!)


----------

